# swollen bunny balls



## Lbolar (Jun 4, 2006)

My bunny seems to be entering the throws ofpuberty. He is mounting left and right, which I know is normal. Thishas been going on for a month or so. We haven't had him fixed becausethere has been no bad behavior accompanying the humping. He doesn'tspray or pee and poop outside his cage, and has shown no signs ofaggresion. However the other day I picked him from the front, andnoticed that it looks like something down there was swollen. I'm noteven sure what it was and have only noticed it since the mountingbehavior. It looks like what I would imagine a little bunny ball tolook like, but it was sticking out of his fur and is pretty pink andswollen looking. And what I thought was odd is that I only see one, nottwo sticking out. It appeared to be about an inch long and a half inchwide and is at the very bottom almost touching his tail. Is this normalbunny anatomy that accompanies puberty?? Or should I be concerned aboutsomething.


----------



## aurora369 (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, it might have been the other piece ofbunny equipment. A bunny's penis is pink and shiny, and whenfully exposed (they normally sit inside the body) can be over an inchlong.

If he was humping, he might have been trying to do the real thing, andhe might have been excited enough to put his penis out. Myun-neutered boy will expose himself sometimes if I've been petting agirl bunny before visiting with him.

Try taking a look when he's not humping/excited and see if you stillsee the pink bit. If it's still there when he's not excited,then I'm not sure what it is and he might need to see a vet.

--Dawn


----------



## Lbolar (Jun 4, 2006)

Actually, i realized after I posted that itsounded lke I was describing his penis, but it's defintely separatefrom this. I've seen it also but it's higher up. This is lower thanthat and slightly to the left.


----------



## Lbolar (Jun 4, 2006)

And yes, I checked when he wasn't excited and it's still there.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 5, 2006)

Rabbits have the ability to retract theirtesticles, so it is possible the other was retracted when youlook. In some cases, however, one or both testicles may notproperly descend.

It's difficult to discern from your description whether you are viewinga normal testicle or a swollen/infected testicle. If you feelthat the testicle is unusually swollen, it would be a good idea to getyour rabbit in for a check-up. An infected or canceroustesticle generally feels hard.



Pam


----------

